# Why is my Devil’s flower mantis not catching food?



## Adub (Oct 21, 2020)

Why is my Devil’s flower mantis not catching food? It’s a L3 and just molted and I read that they have to be fed every 2 days. Should I hand feed?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 21, 2020)

Don’t tell me you got a devils flower as your first mantis...

To answer your question, feed your mantis when it is thin. What are you feeding it?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 21, 2020)

If it just molted, it might not be ready to eat yet.

Is this your first mantis? What are you feeding it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh gosh this is why people need to do research first. DONT get a devils flower as ur first mantis. It's an expert level mantis and it is near impossible to keep alive for beginners. @Adub


----------



## Synapze (Oct 23, 2020)

@Adub Check out these care sheets if you haven't already. You may find them very helpful. Good luck with your mantis!  You can do it! 

https://mantiscarebase.weebly.com/idolomantis-diabolica.html

https://www.keepingexoticpets.com/idolomantis-diabolica-giant-devils-flower-mantis-care-sheet/

https://www.keepinginsects.com/praying-mantis/species/devils-flower-mantis/


----------



## Ax55 (Oct 23, 2020)

What kind of prey is being fed?


----------

